# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw op het forum

## wiskerikske

Ben een 64-jarige vrouw "jong van geest" en tracht door zo gezond mogelijk te leven ook zo lang mogelijk die jonge geest in een gezond lichaam te behouden - heb dus interesse in alles wat mij daarbij kan helpen.

----------


## gossie

Welkom wiskerikske. Volgens mij kun je hier het een en ander vinden om je geest en lichaam gezond te houden.

----------

